# Buying a modular home



## bigz1983 (Mar 12, 2017)

My wife and I have been trying to buy a brand new modular home with crawl space and have it set on our property for 2 years. 
We have hit some road blocks with financing, Covid related issues and we now have all the issues worked out.
But the base price of the modular home we want went from $133,000 last July to $158,000 this month.
Thats a $25,000 increase.
Should we wait a couple more years and hope the base price comes down?
Or just say screw it and order the modular now?


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

I don't think prices are going to come down anytime soon. If the extra 25k is not going to cause you to get too debt strapped then you might want to pull the trigger on the purchase sooner than later. One thing you may want to consider with any financing in times of inflation is to lock in your mortgage at a fixed rate vs a varialbe one. Fixed is usually costlier but at least you know what you are paying overtime instead of being exposed to climbing interest rates. 

Godspeed


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

What is the plan after the 2 years is up? Sell it? If so, you might look at it from an investment standpoint/ROI. True, mobile homes generally don't appreciate like sticks-n-bricks dwellings, but you may recoup a lot of your initial outlay.


----------



## pikepole20 (Nov 27, 2017)

I don't think prices are going down either. If the extra cost with the financing is not a deal breaker I would do it.

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

i double prices will drop that much over 2 years... I would get er done


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Inflation recovery requires somewhat drastic measures. The current administration is unwilling to implement them. We will not see any price decreases for manufactured goods for at least 4-5 years, if ever.

That said, the housing market as a whole has been forming a bubble over the passed 2 years. We could see that burst, and the housing market tank.
This could put modular home builders into a tight spot on inventory and cause prices to dip a bit. Depends on the the rate of inflation between now and then. It could end up meaning the cost drops back to what you're seeing now, but not to what prices were before. Could also end up still being higher than now.

At this point, waiting will cost you more.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

If it's going to be a forever home on a great plot of land I'd jump on it while you can.

3 more years of biden policies will you even be able to get it?? War, inflation and energy prices all could drive your dream out of sight.

Same reasons above maybe waiting and staying out of debt is the wise move. Could you find a used trailer instead? How about building a pole barn house, tiny house or barndominium. If your handy with a little sweat equity you could be a lot better off. 

We are actually thinking about selling the house, dividing our property and building out back. Large pole barn with living quarters in the corner. Cheap taxes and I can build it mostly myself. Be out of debt and retired.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Chipper said:


> If it's going to be a forever home on a great plot of land I'd jump on it while you can...





bigz1983 said:


> .....have it set on our property for 2 years......


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Chipper said:
> 
> 
> > If it's going to be a forever home on a great plot of land I'd jump on it while you can...
> ...


Think he meant they've been trying for two years.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Kauboy, this is member "Chico." For some reason my account will not register. Is there a way to get my registration back? If you could tell the moderators of this, I'm sure they'll either remember me or send me to the pit!!!

Thanks for the help!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Hey, guys, it looks like my account is registering. Is this happening to you, or did I get a "glitch" for a short period? I'm not a computer guy, and when everything and everybody "disappears" I'm at a loss. For example, is this short message showing up in these additions?--Chico


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Kauboy, this is member "Chico." For some reason my account will not register. Is there a way to get my registration back? If you could tell the moderators of this, I'm sure they'll either remember me or send me to the pit!!!
> 
> Thanks for the help!


You're still a member here, bud.
Nothing changed on the site. Perhaps your browser cookies were cleaned or expired.
Either way, seems you're able to log in and post.
All good. 👍


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

I was surprised in the 90s how nice modular homes looked - wasn't ready to buy land etc. but I lean towards getting your own home of any sort.
I bought a bit of lumber yesterday and they said it's going up again soon.


----------

